# Cortebert State Railway Watches - The Collection So Far



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Having read in several sources that Cortebert were contracted to supply a number of national railways - Serbia, Poland, Turkey, Egypt and Italy were regularly mentioned - I set out to collect one of each.

So far, from the left in the photo's, I have Turkey, Italy and Poland (pre-1939)



















Examples for Serbia and Egypt continue to elude me !

Julian (L)


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm pretty sure you'll get 'em Julian - eventually! :yes:

*BUT* - whit's a Glesgae tram caur daeing in the back groon o' yer pictur? :lol:

That looks awfy like a photy of Jamaica Street or Renfield Street looking South, Jackson the Tailors on the left hand side, maybe around the 60's. 

What's the route number of the car? (Anorak me! :yes


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Hi Mel,

Tram route 3, University to City Centre.

Several years ago a local transport company dropped off a calendar with a 1950's transport theme. At year's end I salvaged four pages that hadn't been marked, written on or otherwise defaced.

Regards

Julian (L)


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Here's the anorak bit :lol:

Has to be pre 1960, the three was withdrawn mid 1960, replaced by #59 bus. Route was from south of the river Clyde to the University area on the North side of the river. Your tram would be travelling from the South side up to the University, so we are looking south - Glasgow carried the ultimate destination usually first and a via destination second, this would have been changed at the terminus to read "Mosspark" (I would guess - possibly "Mosspark Boulevard") and retain "City Centre" as the via destination.

Department of Useless (Anorak) Information :rofl2:

Rest well tonight, my friend, with this vital but useless info in your possession!  A lot of my teen years were spent travelling round the tram routes of Glasgow (so I would know who *not* to offer to see home from the dancing  )


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Great collecting theme. :thumbsup:


----------

